

Show HN: A new approach to remote working - tommoor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O57iEHPP6aY&feature=youtu.be

======
tegansnyder
For all the remote working threads we have seen on HN the past years its good
to see folks try to push the barriers while not over-cluttering the experience
of on-demand communication. I'm a remote working CTO. I value efficiency, I
value personal communication, and I value quite time. I welcome and encourage
all the progress we can make in remote working.

